# TWITTER



## SpaceCadet11 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello.

I need to ask a question or two about twitter.

I need someone who is very fluent in the program.

Not too hard.
Thx.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 1, 2019)

Ask away?


----------

